# Bungay.



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

Two versions of the Bungay catapult [ with Milly for size comparison ]. Made from steel and nickel plated. Type one has BUNGAY CATAPULT on the handle, type two has THE BUNGAY CATAPULT, also type two are always about a centimetre smaller. Type one is the most often seen and I suspect the later of the two versions.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very cool Mr. Bird. That Milbro style was very popular. Was Milbro actually the first that had that classic style frame? Did the Bungay use the wooden collets for the bands also?


----------



## N.Bird (Dec 29, 2009)

As far as I know the wooden collets or bushes were exclusive to Milbro . However, the early Milbros did not use this method but simply passed the band through the hole and tied it off. Milbro was not the first to produce this type of frame just the best known.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice classic style. Very nice!


----------

